# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Looking for Tapes and Lab Manual

## Phoneticus

When I was in college, we used the text book "Russian" by Ben T. Clark - 3rd edition.  At the time, the tapes and lab manual were available only to universities, not individual students.  I would like to purchase the tapes and manual, but I can't find them anywhere.  Does anyone have a source for this product?  The book itself is great.  I want to hear the dialogs and the reading texts!  ::

----------


## hairstone

Phoneticus, have you had any luck finding the tapes.  I like to hear.  Thanks.

----------

